
House Passes Measure to Repeal and Replace the Affordable Care Act - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/04/us/politics/health-care-bill-vote.html
======
notadoc
How, specifically, is this going to improve health care while making insurance
cheaper and more widely available?

This should be easy to explain, right?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It isn't. The Republicans dislike the ACA for largely different reasons to why
most of the American public dislike the ACA.

~~~
dragonwriter
Most of the American people dislike the ACA (well, "Obamacare"; the ACA has
much better support, despite the two being different names for the same thing)
for reasons unrelated to it's actual content.

------
maxxxxx
Seems the Republicans will achieve their only real goals fairly quickly: large
tax cuts for high incomes and getting rid of Obamacare.

------
maxerickson
This vote is important procedurally, but no one knows what the Senate is going
to do.

It sounds like this bill won't go anywhere in the Senate, but the ability to
make changes to Medicaid and Medicare is a rare thing (need both houses and
presidency), so there is a lever for the Senate leaders to lean on.

~~~
matthewmcg
The Senate has the constitutional authority to make and change its own rules.
It is possible that if Senate Democrats filibuster this legislation the
Republican majority might eliminate the filibuster by rule change.

~~~
technofiend
Certainly that's possible but both parties rely on the rule to block poor
legislation, or so this article​ from The Hill claims.

[https://www.google.com/amp/thehill.com/homenews/senate/33166...](https://www.google.com/amp/thehill.com/homenews/senate/331668-gop-
senators-dismiss-trump-filibuster-change%3Famp)

~~~
r00fus
If there's one area where I trust the GOP, it's to use procedural and spoken
inconsistency for political gain.

Donald Trump in this regard is an exemplar of the Republican party.

